# PLOW mechanics in LONG ISLAND or NYC



## appellstriping (Sep 8, 2011)

New to the business and need some work on my plow 7.5 Western. Anyone know of a mechanic is specializes in plows...I live In LONG ISLAND,


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Go to DEJANA in Huntington they are great people.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i know theres is a place on 109 in farmingdale that sells a bunch of plows, heres their site
http://www.rwtruck.com/

what do you need done? welding or new parts?


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

Garden city brake service best place to deal with dejana will rob u


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is true Dejana is very expensive.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Trius Inc.is the western dealer in Suffolk County. They are on Johnson ave in Bohemia. Last yer rate was 90/hr.


----------



## cjd173 (Nov 14, 2007)

We are located in Westbury. 
CD Industries Welding & Fabrication
59 New York Ave
Westbury Ny 11590
We offer sales, service, installation, and parts for most plows. We are also open 24 hrs during storms. Give us a call at 516 404-4016.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am located in flushing queens my specialty is meyers plows and pumps


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

My shop is in East Northport. Have a full time mechanic that is always looking for some extra work.


----------

